# Esperienza di TCPA

## Shocker580

Salve a tutti,

apro ancora un'altra discussione sul TCPA in quanto mi so trovando a combattere con un computer di un amico che non si vuole far formattare.

È un Desktop Acer Aspire E500, apparentemente un normale computer, ma dopo essere stato formattato (non si sa come a sentire il proprietario) non si riesce più a reinstallare nulla, l'installazione di Windows CRASHA durante il partizionamento, con la live Gentoo addirittura non vedo l'hard disk.

Ho smontato il computer e ho messo l'hard disk su un'altro pc, e con fdisk linux ho ripartizionato senza problemi, ho anche provato a installare un bootloader per vedere se sull'acer partiva, nulla da fare.

Ho contattato l'assistenza, mi hanno risposto che devo comprare il loro kit di ripristino dal costo di 50 euro, è l'unico modo per reinstallare Windows  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dimenticavo, ovviamente ha perso la garanzia rompendo il sigillo.

Chiunque ha intenzione di comprare un pc Acer da usare con Linux o con un qualsiasi OS diverso da Windows Media Center 2005  :Smile:  sconsiglio assolutamente questa serie.

Se qualcuno invece ha risolto me lo faccia gentilmente sapere.

Saluti

----------

## randomaze

 *Shocker580 wrote:*   

> apro ancora un'altra discussione sul TCPA in quanto mi so trovando a combattere con un computer di un amico che non si vuole far formattare.
> 
> È un Desktop Acer Aspire E500, apparentemente un normale computer, ma dopo essere stato formattato (non si sa come a sentire il proprietario) non si riesce più a reinstallare nulla, l'installazione di Windows CRASHA durante il partizionamento, con la live Gentoo addirittura non vedo l'hard disk.

 

Sicuro che sia un discorso di TCPA e non semplicemente un BIOS fatto a caso? Hai trovato altre esperienze in rete?

 *Quote:*   

> Ho smontato il computer e ho messo l'hard disk su un'altro pc, e con fdisk linux ho ripartizionato senza problemi, ho anche provato a installare un bootloader per vedere se sull'acer partiva, nulla da fare.

 

Da Messaggi/Errori? Quali?

 *Quote:*   

> Ho contattato l'assistenza, mi hanno risposto che devo comprare il loro kit di ripristino dal costo di 50 euro, è l'unico modo per reinstallare Windows 

 

Geniale...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Shocker580

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Shocker580 wrote:*   apro ancora un'altra discussione sul TCPA in quanto mi so trovando a combattere con un computer di un amico che non si vuole far formattare.
> 
> È un Desktop Acer Aspire E500, apparentemente un normale computer, ma dopo essere stato formattato (non si sa come a sentire il proprietario) non si riesce più a reinstallare nulla, l'installazione di Windows CRASHA durante il partizionamento, con la live Gentoo addirittura non vedo l'hard disk. 
> 
> Sicuro che sia un discorso di TCPA e non semplicemente un BIOS fatto a caso? Hai trovato altre esperienze in rete?

 

Nessuna esperienza trovata e quindi non sono sicuro sia TCPA ma è l'unica spiegazione..  credo che non trovo niente anche perché questi pc sono recentissimi, che intendi per BIOS fatto a caso ?

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ho smontato il computer e ho messo l'hard disk su un'altro pc, e con fdisk linux ho ripartizionato senza problemi, ho anche provato a installare un bootloader per vedere se sull'acer partiva, nulla da fare. 
> 
> Da Messaggi/Errori? Quali?

 

Non da nessun errore, quando dico espressamente di fare il BOOT sull'harddisk rimane con il classico _ che lampeggia all'infinito.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ho contattato l'assistenza, mi hanno risposto che devo comprare il loro kit di ripristino dal costo di 50 euro, è l'unico modo per reinstallare Windows  
> 
> Geniale...  

 

Per loro sicuramente  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

Se è vero che per installare devi richiedere il loro kit, la cosa è denunciabile all'anti-trust. Però dobbiamo essere sicuri della faccenda.

ciao

----------

## Shocker580

Email di risposta:

 *Support Italy wrote:*   

> Gentile cliente,
> 
> I notebook Acer di nuova generazione non hanno piu' a corredo i supporti CD-ROM ma un software che permette agli utenti di creare i cd del sistema operativo ogni qualvolta desiderino, e di conseguenza avere il supporto cd o dvd, oppure avviare la formattazione direttamente da una partizione nascosta del notebook (ovviamente le procedure sotto indicate restano valide nel caso in cui le partizioni di default non vengono alterate o modificate).
> 
> La procedura di creazione dei supporti cd/dvd per il ripristino del sistema, utilizzando appunto la E-Technology, comprende anche la creazione automatica del supporto per tutti i driver relativi la macchina in suo possesso, i quali nel momento di necessità possono essere reinstallati insieme alle applicazioni richieste, seguendo direttamente l'apposita guida/mascherina relativa l'E-Recovery (Azioni di ripristino - reinstalla applicazioni/drivers).
> ...

 

Notebook ?  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Shocker580 on Sun Aug 20, 2006 10:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Ci mancava solo Acer e le sue innovative tecnologie   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Frez

 *Quote:*   

>  un software che permette agli utenti di creare i cd del sistema operativo ogni qualvolta desiderino 

 

... e se ci pare a noi della acer

bene, bravi

----------

## X-Act!

Mi sa che quello che ti hanno risposto nella mail ha poco a che fare con il tuo problema:

La partizione nascosta per fare il ripristino del sistema preistallato ora sta su quasi tutti i notebook; oltre a questa, che per "l'utente medio" dovrebbe essere la via più veloce per risolvere i problemi che con l'uso continuato di Win inevitabilmente si verificano, ti viene di solito fornito o il cd (i cd) di ripristino o l'utility per crearteli da solo. Questi non sono una copia del cd del SO ma vere immagini del sistema preinstallato e pregonfigurato (o configurato automaticamente al primo avvio, tipo sysprep) con un'utility (di solito Ghost o simili) per ripristinarla. In altre parole sui cd che ti saresti dovuto creare, e che se non hai loro ti vendono a 50  c'è ne più ne meno quello che avevi sulla partizione nascosta che ovviamente hai cancellato.

Assodato questo però nulla ti vieta di prendere un qualsiasi cd di windows (di cui tanto hai la licenza) e istallarlo normalmente. Se questa procedura non funziona, come se non funziona l'installazione di un altro s.o. secondo me il problema è hardware. Un harddisk che non si partiziona non può dipendere dal fatto che ci sia o non ci sia una partizione "nascosta".

Ora purtroppo è ovvio che tu hai perso la garanzia hardware se hai aperto il pc, ma che si perda la garanzia software perchè hai cancellato la partizione di ripristino non l'ho davvero mai sentita e ti invito a controllare sul contratto se si fa menzione a qualcosa del genere. E poi che cos'è la garanzia software? Che vuol dire che se ti si impalla windows te lo cambiano?

Infine un po' di polemica (e qui mi infervoro):

Basta credere che siamo vittime del TCPA e che non possiamo farci niente: se compro un pc su cui non ci posso mettere quello che voglio mi può stare pure bene, ma me lo devono dire! 

Se compro un frigorifero, questo deve fare freddo. Se lo fa funziona, se non lo fa non funziona e rivoglio indietro i miei soldi. Se rifredda la carne ma non il pesce NON FUNZIONA e rivoglio indietro i miei soldi lo stesso.

Il giorno in cui metteranno in vendita un frigo esclusivamente per la carne, e ammesso che io decida di comprarlo, allora ci metterò solo la carne, il mio pesce andrà a male (niente battute please) e non mi lamenterò, ma fino a quel giorno (e per i pc quel giorno non è ancora arrivato e IMHO non arriverà ancora per un bel po') io pretendo che il mio frigo rifreddi qualsiasi cosa ci metta dentro, anche il televisore!! E perchè io voglia mettere il televisore dentro il frigo sono e saranno sempre esclusivamente ca...volacci miei!!

----------

## Shocker580

Non credo sia un problema hardware, dico una cosa che non ho detto prima, nei test che ho fatto ho anche provato a formattare tutto l'hard disk con un secondo pc e ad harddisk vuoto (senza partizioni) lo rimetto nel pc acer. Il pc come sempre non rileva nulla allora lo prendo e lo rimetto nel secondo PC, accedo con fdisk e cosa trovo ? Partizione "fantasma" "compaq recovery" (o qualcosa di simile), partizione vuota. Io credo che questo bios necessiti di quella partizione che probabilmente il mio amico ha eliminato e senza non permette alcun accesso.

Ripeto, con un CD ORIGINALE di windows xp l'installazione crasha durante il partizionamento. Sarà sempre questione di qualche protezione strana ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S.: Parlo di un Desktop non un NoteBook, manco il supporto Acer conosce i propri modelli ... mah  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Shocker580 on Sun Aug 20, 2006 10:35 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## abaddon83

mi spiace per il tuo problema e non so come aiutarti, pero' rimpiango il tempo in cui ti davano tutti i tuoi bei cd dell'OS, della scheda video, della scheda audio, ecc.... ste partizioni mi fanno veramente schifo... io ho uno schifosissimo fujtsu siemens senza nulla,  a parte tastiera, monitor e lettore cd ma almeno ha i cd originali di ogni software che aveva al so interno...

----------

## zolar czakl

L'Aspire E500 dovrebbe utilizzare questo bios

 Versione html di google o PDF

Il nodo credo sia questo

Versione html google o PDF

Non ne capisco una classica fava ma a quanto pare

a discrezione del costruttore della motherboard, possono essere introdotte funzioni di qualunque genere

(tipo... ad una certa ora,giorno,mese,anno le tensioni variano quel tanto che basta da...  :Shocked:  troppo apocalittico?).

La domanda e' se esista o meno una combinazione di tasti segreta o una voce nel bios stesso per disattivare il tutto.

ps. non ho tempo di rileggere ma ho visto qualcosa circa un web browser...devo essermi sbagliato  :Smile: 

a quando il dissipatore per bios?

----------

## X-Act!

Anch'io gli ho dato poco più di un'occhiata, ma da quel che ho capito è una feature che permette al costruttore di implementare utta una serie di ammennicoli vari che l'utente puù richiamare con una specifica combinazione di tasti.

Independentemente dal fatto che si possa disabilitare o no (e secondo me dovrebbe) non vedo come qusto possa impedire di installare un qualunque sistema operativo!

Continuo a pensare che quel pc deve essere in qualche modo difettoso!

----------

## Shocker580

Non è un problema hardware, ne sono convinto  :Sad: 

Il mio amico ha richiesto il "kit", vedremo un pò ..  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Act!

Altra considerazione: se fosse tcpa o comunque (chiamiamola così) una features di quella macchina o di quella serie di macchine non credi che avresti trovato qualcosa in proposito su internet? Va beh che magari sono macchine abbastanza nuove, ma soprattutto in questo periodo io credo che se ne sarebbe parlato all'infinito!

----------

## Shocker580

Sarà infatti una "feature" di tutta la serie nuova Acer Aspire e ripeto, secondo me è una novità per riuscire a trovare qualcosa in rete, è inutile continuarne a discutere, aspettiamo il Kit ..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fikiz

bella storia... puzza di marcio anche per me... meno male che ho scartato subito Acer per l'acquisto del notebook.

giusto per fare un controllo incrociato... hai provato a mettere in quel PC un altro harddisk di cui sei certo che non sia guasto e magari con gia' un S.O. installato? giusto per vedere se con quello la macchina parte

----------

## Shocker580

Ho provato un'altro SATA da 80gb maxtor, stessa cosa, non parte niente e una volta rimesso l'harddisk su un'altro pc trovo una partizione compaq..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fikiz

beh, allora mi pare abbastanza chiaro... il bios fa il furbo. vuoi che un guasto hardware sia causa della sovrascrittura sistematica della tabella delle partizioni di qualunque HD?

non so se si puo' parlare di TCPA, ma su quella macchina c'e' un bios fatto apposta per dare fastidio   :Evil or Very Mad:   e vendere assistenza/cd di ripristino.

non e' che per poco piu' dei 50 Euro del prezzo del cd non convenga comprare un'altra scheda madre?

----------

## randomaze

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> beh, allora mi pare abbastanza chiaro... il bios fa il furbo. vuoi che un guasto hardware sia causa della sovrascrittura sistematica della tabella delle partizioni di qualunque HD?

 

Domanda: il BIOS é stato perlustrato in lungo e in largo per cercare un modo di disabilitare la cosa?

----------

## Shocker580

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> beh, allora mi pare abbastanza chiaro... il bios fa il furbo. vuoi che un guasto hardware sia causa della sovrascrittura sistematica della tabella delle partizioni di qualunque HD?
> 
> non so se si puo' parlare di TCPA, ma su quella macchina c'e' un bios fatto apposta per dare fastidio    e vendere assistenza/cd di ripristino.
> 
> non e' che per poco piu' dei 50 Euro del prezzo del cd non convenga comprare un'altra scheda madre?

 

Un guasto che sovrascrive le partizioni ? Non escludo nulla però mi sembra strano  :Shocked: 

Infatti l'idea c'era ma lui è un felice windows user  :Laughing:  e costa di meno tenersi la sua ..

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fikiz wrote:*   beh, allora mi pare abbastanza chiaro... il bios fa il furbo. vuoi che un guasto hardware sia causa della sovrascrittura sistematica della tabella delle partizioni di qualunque HD? 
> 
> Domanda: il BIOS é stato perlustrato in lungo e in largo per cercare un modo di disabilitare la cosa?

 

Si.

----------

## fikiz

magari si puo' aggiornare il bios con una versione "ufficiale" fornita direttamente dal produttore della scheda madre, priva (si spera!) di questo simpatico comportamento. ma qui mi fermo perche' non ho mai fatto nessuna operazione di questo tipo.

----------

## Shocker580

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> magari si puo' aggiornare il bios con una versione "ufficiale" fornita direttamente dal produttore della scheda madre, priva (si spera!) di questo simpatico comportamento. ma qui mi fermo perche' non ho mai fatto nessuna operazione di questo tipo.

 

Pare che la scheda madre sia una custorm, cioè non ha una vera marca .. temo sia stata proprio fatta dall'acer ..  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lopio

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> bella storia... puzza di marcio anche per me... meno male che ho scartato subito Acer per l'acquisto del notebook.
> 
> 

 

parole sante   :Wink: 

----------

## gioi

Non ho un modello di quel computer sotto mano, ma googlegiando ho cercato di capire quale fosse la configurazione hw della scheda madre...

Se non ho capito male il chipset dovrebbe essere un ATI RC410 che nella tavola delle equivalenze che ho io dovrebbe corrispondere ad un Intel 915... però il 915 se non ricordo male non supporta i Dual Core 8xx ma forse mi sbaglio... vabbè, poco importa, male che vada sarà un 915 "evoluto" con il supporto alla famiglia 8xx...

Secondo me il problema potrebbe essere proprio il chipset... i sintomi ci sono tutti:

1- Alcuni SO non vedono proprio l'hd (cfr come succedeva con i primi controller serial-ata non intel integrati sulle schede madri che necessitavano di floppy)

2- Winsozz sembra avere un supporto parziale (problemi con le tavole delle partizioni, che mi farebbe pensare ad una imperfetta lettura delle geometrie del disco da parte del "driver", (si lo so non è un driver è un ovl o roba del genere, però consentitemi il termine per affinità)).

3- Con un semplice disco di ripristino (e quindi una procedura solo sw, che non prevede aggiornamenti del bios) sembrerebbe andare tutto ok.

La mia domanda è... hai provato a vedere se in giro ci stanno i driver del tuo controller serial-ata? 

In particolare http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_e500.html indica degli ULI SATA driver... hai provato a scaricarli, scompattarli su un floppy ed usarli nell'installazione di winsozz quando ti chiede se vuoi usare driver di terze parti?

Scusa se ti propongo una cosa ovvia, ma ne ho viste mille di situazioni come la tua, e si sono sempre risolte così...

_bye[/url]

----------

## Shocker580

Per me non è assolutamente una soluzione ovvia, appena riesco a contattare il mio amico provo (anche se ormai ha già ordinato il kit  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Grazie, ottima idea   :Very Happy: 

----------

